# Share your latest favorite images!



## camz (May 13, 2012)

Reminder that this is not a critique thread.  It's for sharing the latest images you've been working on and are proud off.  Share your favorite paid shoots from portrait, commercial, fashion, wildlife, photojournalism, sports etc etc.  They don't have to be the most technically sound images, could be the one that your most attached too.  Share away 

Since I do mostly portraits, here are the one's I've been processing within the month:

1.  This young lady's first time at bat since she broke her arm from a very very fast pitch early this season:









2 A former disney princess trying to cut it in fashion







3 The soldier







4







5







6







7  My personal favorite for 2012 - A foggy morning at Golden Gate Park







8.








9.


----------



## rub (May 15, 2012)

1 4 5 7 are my favorites, with one the far and away favorite.  You got some skillz.  :thumbup:


----------



## Phil_G (May 15, 2012)

1,4,7,8 are my favs.


----------



## Dominantly (May 15, 2012)

Probably this one.
She was waiting for her dad at the end of the pier on his return home from deployment.
Kid stuff always tugs at my inner nice guy.


----------



## EIngerson (May 15, 2012)

My recent favorite.



Paddle boards by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Dominantly (May 15, 2012)

Where was that?


----------



## Cpi2011 (May 15, 2012)

Great stuff there are some exceptional image you shared with us. Your all images are very nice but 7no. image is my one of the most favorite. Please keep sharing....


----------



## camz (May 16, 2012)

Dom good stuff!



EIngerson said:


> My recent favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Paddle boards by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr



Look at that friggin clear @ss water!  Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## o hey tyler (May 16, 2012)

Here are a few of mine...


----------



## camz (May 16, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Here are a few of mine...




Tyler I remember this one!  Love the lighting and the sharpness is just tack right.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Cam! Very nice to hear from a talented individual such as yourself! :thumbup:

Looking at it again, I should clean up the fuzzies on his shirt. OOPS! :X


----------



## camz (May 16, 2012)

Ty... you're the bad ass behind the lens!

Keep postin them guys/gals =)


----------



## EIngerson (May 16, 2012)

Dominantly said:


> Where was that?



Dominantly, It's in Okinawa, Japan. The place is called Cape Manzamo. I love it there.


----------



## TheoGraphics (May 18, 2012)

Here are some recent favs from the automotive and wedding/engagement work i've been doing!


----------



## camz (May 18, 2012)

TheoGraphics said:


>



What a pan shot!  How fast was this lotus going?


----------



## TheoGraphics (May 18, 2012)

As a matter of fact, the car was off and I was pushing it! It's a rig shot. I'm going to have a blog posting up featuring a video of my editing of that shot soon!


----------



## andreasng (May 19, 2012)

Zombie Crawl 2012 Cph - amazing event and setting to take photographs you would only dream of.


​


----------



## camz (May 23, 2012)

Different!

That's pretty much how my self portrait would look at 5 am. lol


----------



## camz (May 28, 2012)

A wedding from this past saturday...first time to use the 45mm Tilt Shift on a wedding...love this lens!


----------



## camz (Jun 2, 2012)

Member this post from 3 years ago?  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/176018-engagement-session.html

Not really an expert in new born photography but I'm stoked these guys came back to us 3 years later to shoot their newborn daughter!

Some Highlights:


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 2, 2012)

Shot a wedding today... ALMOST got rained out. Thunder was occurring about 15 minutes before the ceremony started. Only processed 4 photos so far, so I'll have to see how the others turned out!

Grabbed this photo after they exchanged vows, and swapped rings. 






And I took a particular liking to this one as well.


----------



## camz (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice images Tyler.  Man you too eh?! hehe

Welcome aboard the wedding industry!


----------



## camz (Jun 4, 2012)

My favorites for flash work this year(Single 580 EXII on both):

I've shot here so many times but this one is my favorite Golden Gate shot this year:






I know another brickwall(a photographer's friend)...and this is my favorite brickwall for the year...lol


----------



## camz (Jun 11, 2012)

We did this wedding last saturday.  The bride sporting chucks for her wedding...love it!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 11, 2012)

Probably this one 






or this one


----------



## NE-KID (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's mine but its not much.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 12, 2012)

Ill chime in!


----------



## camz (Jun 13, 2012)

spacefuzz.....wow!!


----------



## fokker (Jun 13, 2012)

All my latest fav's are all about the mountain biking at the moment!


----------



## SisterChicks (Jun 13, 2012)

Love this!!! 



spacefuzz said:


> Ill chime in!


----------



## SisterChicks (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been trying to get shots of our baby blue jay for the last week!  Took my daughter outside with me.  I could not find that silly bird, but my daughter was too cute to pass up! She enjoyed (and did NOT enjoy) being outside. Love her!



I did eventually get the blue jay the next day! Silly bird!


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's my latest favorite!


----------



## texkam (Jun 14, 2012)

World Peace Table Tennis Tournament - Plano, TX


----------



## TamiAz (Jun 14, 2012)

Here are a couple of my recent favorites..


----------



## Desi (Jun 14, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Here's my latest favorite!



Beautiful


----------



## kylehess10 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's a few of my favorites from recently:


----------



## PinkDoor (Jun 15, 2012)

I swoon! 

View attachment 11516


----------



## Cpi2011 (Jun 16, 2012)

Your series is very much attractive very lovely photos collection here !!


----------



## BXPhoto (Jun 18, 2012)

New to the site, one of my recent favorites:




The Signorelli's by BX | PHOTO by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 18, 2012)

Here are mine! 

1.





2.




3.




4.


----------



## Bellezzo (Jun 18, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Here's my latest favorite!



This is beautiful, almost like poetry  I really like it.


----------



## studioesem (Jun 19, 2012)

[SUB][/SUB]&#8203;


----------



## camz (Jun 19, 2012)

image porn!


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## BXPhoto (Jun 19, 2012)

From a recent event



Wuste 2012 Las Vegas by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## SwirlMe (Jun 25, 2012)

View attachment 12224
A squirrel out enjoying the day


----------

